# help me choosing better lens for macro.



## saintbermudez (Oct 10, 2010)

hi there.


anybody can help me to choose lens for macro photography?

i am newbie in photography, i have d90 18-105 kit lens.


thanks in advance..


waiting for reply..


----------



## saintbermudez (Oct 11, 2010)

is tamron 90mm macro is good to replace for 105 nikkor macro?


105 is too expensive...


----------



## Dao (Oct 11, 2010)

What are you planning to shoot?    Insects? Flowers? Stationary objects such as coins, rings ....etc?


----------



## Markw (Oct 11, 2010)

> *Nikon*
> 60mm F/2.8 - More than one version of this one..as with most of these lenses
> 85mm F/3.5
> 105mm F/2.8
> ...


 
Mark


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2010)

Sigma 70mm and 50mm are missing from your list and the sigma 180mm is discontinued now. Its not that old nor a poor option, but its no longer in production so stocks are tight.


----------



## Markw (Oct 11, 2010)

Fixed.  Sorry about that.  The 180 Sigma is discontinued, but amazon regularly has them in stock.

Mark


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

instead of just going fo a macro i would try reversing some old primes first.  it gives more mag, and it is way cheaper


----------

